# Prayers Please!



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

As most of you know, my mom (Nonny) has had a very good friend of hers who has been battling cancer. This is why she could not be at the Michigan fall rally. This morning Nonny's freind lost that battle. This has been a very difficult time for Nonny as she as not really gotten any sleep the last couple of days so she could be at the bedside. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers as she could use it.

Thank you Outbacker family!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Will do.

Mike


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers from our family are with you and your family and friends.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the your loss. Our thoughts and prayers our with you and yours, from the Fernandez family.

Jose


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, my dear friend is finally at peace. Thank you to everyone for thinking of all of us and keeping her in your prayers. What Grunt0311 didn't mention is that my dear friend, who's been like a mother to me has also been like a Grandma to him for the past 22+ years. Now y'all know why I rely so much on my son. He's awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nonny,

Our thoughts are with you. Hang in there!

Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I would have to agree. To get on here and ask the Outbacker family for prayers to help get you thourgh a difficult time is special. You need a good mom to raise a son like that. He really is awesome.

I will keep you and your son in my prayers.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

nonny and Grunt,

Accept my condolences for your loss of a great friend. It's not easy to comfort you long distance, but please accept my sincere thoughts of sympathy.

Mark


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

mswalt said:


> nonny and Grunt,
> 
> Accept my condolences for your loss of a great friend. It's not easy to comfort you long distance, but please accept my sincere thoughts of sympathy.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear and yes our prayers shall go out for you and the family.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Nonny & Grunt:
Our prayers are with you and your dear friend...and a lucky friend that was to have such a caring family.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Dear Nonny and Grunt,

You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers. God Bless.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My condolences on the passing of your dear friend
Our thought and prayers go out to you and the family.

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

nonny & grunt

very sorry to hear about your dear family friend.your family is in our thoughts & prayers.

darrel & katie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Done deal. Regards!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The Outbacker's prayer chain is alive and well!

Walter


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you....God Bless.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nonny and Grunt our prayers are with you.I am sure we will meet at one of the Michigan Rallies next year. We did miss you and Boater Dan last weekend. Camping together is a good family and friend time.
Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks to all for your support and kind sentiments. The memorial service was yesterday and it was very nice. It's always hard to let go of a loved one but this fine lady is now at peace in the loving arms of the Lord and we are all joyful about that! We may be strangers but I feel just like a new friend I gained from buying on EBay, who said:


> _Strangers are just friends who have not yet met in person._


 Thanks for your friendship. May God return your kindness tenfold!


----------

